# Western flyer indian.



## cclaborn (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok gentlemen,  I'm heading here tomorrow 
to take a look but first I need to know what 
Y'all think. Is it a bad restore and what is it
Really worth. Thanks in advance. 
http://asheville.craigslist.org/bik/4112940280.html


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks like parts from a bunch of different bikes.
I see some Columbia stuff.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2013)

but it l@@ks way kool.....


----------



## squeedals (Oct 17, 2013)

bricycle said:


> but it l@@ks way kool.....




very cool indeed!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 17, 2013)

It is a great custom.  It is NOT an Indian, it is NOT a Roadmaster, it might have at one time started off as a Western Flyer but no longer even resembles one.  Indian & Roadmaster decals are aftermarket.  Frame & tank are from an early 1950's Columbia built bike, not sure what the chain guard came off of but looks maybe a later 1950's Columbia, the chainring looks Murray built, the headlight is a new aftermarket Indian motorcycle light you can buy on ebay any day, saddle bags are custom built, & saddle is either custom or aftermarket.

It is a great looking custom built frankenbike so do not construe this as anything original.  It is not.  It definitely NEVER had anything to do with Indian nor Roadmaster which it's decals would lead you to believe.  Worth maybe $600 in parts value as 1950's Columbia's do not bring as much as some other makes unless nice originals.  It would probably be a nice conversation piece to anyone who knows nothing about classic or antique bikes.  Do not get took by someone trying to pass this off as something it's not.

My 2 cents.


----------



## vincev (Oct 17, 2013)

it is definately a pieced together bike that looks Kool.As a rider in parades,etc.it would be nice.I would try to bring down the price because the $400 could buy a nice original bike.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 17, 2013)

I think that indian light belongs on a motorcycle.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 17, 2013)

The Columbia fork was reassembled wrong. The leading trusses should be reversed and behind the fork, not in front.


----------



## stoney (Oct 18, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I think that indian light belongs on a motorcycle.




I thought the same thing. Maybe a repro, (if original all the money is in the light) either way the bike is worth it, I think. Try for a little less, less is always better.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 18, 2013)

stoney said:


> I thought the same thing. Maybe a repro, (if original all the money is in the light) either way the bike is worth it, I think. Try for a little less, less is always better.




Here's that light, you can buy them any day all day long cheap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motorcycle-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item53feedd625&vxp=mtr


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 18, 2013)

If the Indian light is original, buy it, if it is not, just say no.
Looking at this ensemble, I find it hard to believe it is an original light.
Chris


----------

